# Hello my name is Kim



## KimBjjTaiChi (Sep 21, 2019)

Hello my name is Kim Bergen

I live in the Netherlands and i study BJJ (still a white belt) and i practise Tai Chi with my best girlfriend Laura Bonthuis from Apeldoorn. I am.just a beginner but Laura is truly amazing at Tai Chi will post a link of her later so you the "martial arts experts" can see her Chen Taijiquan skills.

I came.to this site because i want to discuss and talk with fellow martial arts practitioners and learn.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Sep 21, 2019)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 21, 2019)

Welcome to MartialTalk.


----------



## Michele123 (Sep 21, 2019)

Welcome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 21, 2019)

Welcome to MT


----------



## W.Bridges (Sep 21, 2019)

Welcome to mt


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Sep 22, 2019)

KimBjjTaiChi said:


> Hello my name is Kim Bergen
> 
> I live in the Netherlands and i study BJJ (still a white belt) and i practise Tai Chi with my best girlfriend Laura Bonthuis from Apeldoorn. I am.just a beginner but Laura is truly amazing at Tai Chi will post a link of her later so you the "martial arts experts" can see her Chen Taijiquan skills.
> 
> I came.to this site because i want to discuss and talk with fellow martial arts practitioners and learn.


Out of curiosity, when you say that you're a white belt in BJJ, how long have you been practicing? Typically that can mean anywhere from a month to 1-2 years of training, or in some cases (like mine) 3 years of inconsistent training, and in other cases (like @Buka ) , many more years of training where I suspect he just never cared about ranking up.


----------



## donald1 (Sep 23, 2019)

Hello!


----------



## dvcochran (Sep 23, 2019)

Hello and welcome.


----------

